# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Մարդ և շրջակա միջավայր > Բժշկություն >  Հեմոֆիլիա և գենետիկայի որոշ հարցեր

## Vishapakah

Ինձ հետաքրքրում է, ինչ գիտեն Ակումբի բժիշկները, *Հեմոֆիլիա* հիվանդության մասին? :Think: 

Հնարավոր է այդ հիվանդությունը բուժել, թե ոչ?

Եվ ինչպես է ախտորոշվում տվյալ հիվանդության առկայությունը?

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Հեմոֆիլիայի տարբեր ձևեր կան: Սա մի հիվանդություն է, որի դեպքում արյան մակարդելիությունը խիստ ընկած է, քանի որ կա մակարդելիության այս կամ այն գործոնի (դրանից էլ կախված է հիվանդության ձևը) անբավարարություն: Դրա հետևանքով ցանկացած փոքր վնասվածք կարող է մահացու արյունահոսության բերել: Հիվանդությունը ժառանգվում է X քրոմոսոմին շղթայակցված ռեցեսիվ ձևով, հետևաբար այն ավելի հաճախ հանդիպում է արական սեռի մոտ (եթե պետք, ավելի մանրամասն կբացատրեմ):

Բուժու՞մ… Չեմ լսել: Եթե ժառանգական է, պետք է որ չլինի: Պարզապես, կարծում եմ, որևէ միջամտություն կատարելուց առաջ (ասենք, վիրահատություն) ներարկում են համապատասխան մակարդելիության գործոնը:

----------


## Array

> Հեմոֆիլիայի տարբեր ձևեր կան: Սա մի հիվանդություն է, որի դեպքում արյան մակարդելիությունը խիստ ընկած է, քանի որ կա մակարդելիության այս կամ այն գործոնի (դրանից էլ կախված է հիվանդության ձևը) անբավարարություն: Դրա հետևանքով ցանկացած փոքր վնասվածք կարող է մահացու արյունահոսության բերել: Հիվանդությունը ժառանգվում է X քրոմոսոմին շղթայակցված ռեցեսիվ ձևով, հետևաբար այն ավելի հաճախ հանդիպում է արական սեռի մոտ (եթե պետք, ավելի մանրամասն կբացատրեմ):
> 
> Բուժու՞մ… Չեմ լսել: Եթե ժառանգական է, պետք է որ չլինի: Պարզապես, կարծում եմ, որևէ միջամտություն կատարելուց առաջ (ասենք, վիրահատություն) ներարկում են համապատասխան մակարդելիության գործոնը:


Էլի մեջ եմ ընկնելու:
Բյու'ր ջան, ինչքան հիշում եմ դա թրոմբոցիտենների(եթե անունը ճիշտ ասեցի) պակասությունից էր, չէ՞: Էտ դեպքում հնարավոր չի որևէ կերպ ավելացնել դրանց քանակը,թեկուզ դեղամիջոցների ձևովով

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Էլի մեջ եմ ընկնելու:
> Բյու'ր ջան, ինչքան հիշում եմ դա թրոմբոցիտենների(եթե անունը ճիշտ ասեցի) պակասությունից էր, չէ՞: Էտ դեպքում հնարավոր չի որևէ կերպ ավելացնել դրանց քանակը,թեկուզ դեղամիջոցների ձևովով


Չէ՛, թրոմբոցիտների քանակը կարող է նորմալ լինել, բայց այդ գործոններն անբավարար լինեն:  :Wink: 
Իսկ թրոմբոցիտները արյան փոխներարկման միջոցով կարելի է ավելացնել:

----------


## Vishapakah

> Հեմոֆիլիայի տարբեր ձևեր կան: Սա մի հիվանդություն է, որի դեպքում արյան մակարդելիությունը խիստ ընկած է, քանի որ կա մակարդելիության այս կամ այն գործոնի (դրանից էլ կախված է հիվանդության ձևը) անբավարարություն:


8-րդ կամ 9-րդ ֆակտորի (Հայերեն Գործոն) պակաս, որոնցից յուրաքանչյուրը հիվանդության դեպքում ունի երկու կամ երեք տեսակ, ըստ պակասի չափսերի, որոնք անվանակոչվում են համապատասխանաբար A, B եւ C տեսակներ.




> Հիվանդությունը ժառանգվում է X քրոմոսոմին շղթայակցված ռեցեսիվ ձևով, հետևաբար այն ավելի հաճախ հանդիպում է արական սեռի մոտ (եթե պետք, ավելի մանրամասն կբացատրեմ):


Միայն տղաների մոտ, եթե իհարկե հեմոֆիլիայով հիվանդ տղան, այնպիսի աղջկա հետ չի ամուսնանում, որի ցեղում եղել է (Այսինքն գեներում) այդ հիվանդությամբ հիվանդ. Այդպիսի դեպքում, նրանք կարող են հիվանդ աղջիկ երեխա ունենալ, բայց այդպես հազվագյուտ է լինում.

*Ես Քո նշած «X քրոմոսոմ»-ի մասին ոչինչ չգիտեի, խնդրում եմ այդ հատվածը ավելի մանրամասնես?
Ինչպես նաեւ բացատրիր, ինչպես է բոլորովին առողջ գեներում ի հայտ գալի Հեմոֆիլիան եւ սկսում կրել ժառանգական բնույթ?*




> Բուժու՞մ… Չեմ լսել: Եթե ժառանգական է, պետք է որ չլինի: Պարզապես, կարծում եմ, որևէ միջամտություն կատարելուց առաջ (ասենք, վիրահատություն) ներարկում են համապատասխան մակարդելիության գործոնը:


Հայաստանում ներարկում են «Կրեոպցիցիտատ» եւ «Պլազմա», ինչքան հիշում եմ անվանումները, որոնք վնասում են հիվանդի երիկամներին եւ լուրջ արյունահոսությունների ժամանակ անօգուտ են, այսինքն եթե հիվանդին անհրաժեշտ լինի վիրահատություն, նա ավելի շուտ կմահանա.

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Vishapakah, եթե այդքան բան գիտես, ինչու՞ ես հարցնում: Մե՞զ ես ստուգում:



> Ես Քո նշած «X քրոմոսոմ»-ի մասին ոչինչ չգիտեի, խնդրում եմ այդ հատվածը ավելի մանրամասնես?


Հիմա էլի մե՞զ ես ստուգում:  :Think: 
Ամեն դեպքում՝ կպատասխանեմ, եթե պակաս բան ասեմ, կավելացնես  :Wink: 
X քրոմոսոմը սեռական քրոմոսոմ է: Կանանց գենոտիպում կա երկու X, իսկ տղամարդկանց գետոտիպում`XY: Երեխայի սեռը հենց այդպես է որոշվում. նա մի սեռական քրոմոսոմը ստանում է մորից (պարտադիր X, բնականաբար), մյուսը՝ հորից (եթե X է ստանում, աղջիկ է լինում, եթե Y՝ տղա):
Չմանրանամ, չասեմ, թե ինչ է լինում, երբ երեխան ունենում է XXY, X0, XYY շեղումներ:
Պարզապես կան հիվանդություններ, որոնք շղթայակցված են այդ քրոմոսոմներին և ժառանգվում են:
Եթե հիվանդությունը պայմանավորող գենը դոմինանտ է և շղթայակցված է X-ին, ապա հիվանդ հորից (երբ մայրն առողջ է) կծնվի 100%-ով հիվանդ աղջիկ և 100%-ով առողջ տղա, հիվանդ մորից (երբ հայրն առողջ է)՝ 50 % հիվանդ աղջիկ, 50% հիվանդ տղա: 
Եթե հիվանդությունը պայմանովորող գենը ռեցեսիվ է և շղթայակցված է X-ին, ապա առողջ հորից և առողջ, բայց կրող մորից ծնված տղաների 50%-ը կլինեն հիվանդ, բոլոր աղջիկներն առողջ կլինեն առողջ (լրիվ առողջ/առողջ կրող=1:1): Հիվանդ հորից և լրիվ առողջ մորից ծնված աղջիկները կլինեն առող կրող, տղաները՝ առողջ: Հիվանդ հորից և կրող մորից ծնված տղաների 50%-ը` առողջ, 50%-ը՝ հիվանդ, աղջիկների 50%-ը՝ առողջ կրող, 50%-ը՝ հիվանդ:
Y քրոմոսոմին շղթայակցված հիվանդություններ, բնականաբար, ՄԻԱՅՆ տղաների մոտ են լինում, և եթե հայրը հիվանդ է, բոլոր տղաները հիվանդ կլինեն: Այս հատկանիշները ո՛չ դոմինանտ են, ո՛չ ռեցեսիվ (հասկանալի պատճառներով) և կոչվում են հոլանդրիկ հատկանիշներ:




> Ինչպես նաեւ բացատրիր, ինչպես է բոլորովին առողջ գեներում ի հայտ գալի Հեմոֆիլիան եւ սկսում կրել ժառանգական բնույթ?


Մուտացիայի արդյունք է. ոչ ոք չի կարող ասել, թե էդ մուտացիան ինչպես առաջացավ, ինչու առաջացավ:

----------


## Vishapakah

> Vishapakah, եթե այդքան բան գիտես, ինչու՞ ես հարցնում: Մե՞զ ես ստուգում:


Այդքան բան գիտեմ, բայց ոչ բավարար.
ԱՄՆ, Կանադա, Անգլիա, Գերմանիա, այս երկրները ամենամյա ուսումնասիրություններ եւ բացահայտումներ են անում այս հիվանդության ոլորտում.




> Չմանրանամ, չասեմ, թե ինչ է լինում, երբ երեխան ունենում է XXY, X0, XYY շեղումներ:
> Պարզապես կան հիվանդություններ, որոնք շղթայակցված են այդ քրոմոսոմներին և ժառանգվում են:


Խնդրում եմ մանրամասնես, ես գիտեմ XX եւ XY քրոմոսոմների տարբերությունը, բացառությամբ Քո նշած XXY, X0, XYY ոչ նորմալ քրոմոսոմների. Այսինքն կարելի է ասել, ես քրոմոսոմների մասին ոչինչ էլ չգիտեմ.




> Եթե հիվանդությունը պայմանավորող գենը դոմինանտ է և շղթայակցված է X-ին, ապա հիվանդ հորից (երբ մայրն առողջ է) կծնվի 100%-ով հիվանդ աղջիկ և 100%-ով առողջ տղա


Հիմնականում հեմոֆիլիայի դեպքում, երբ հայրը հիվանդ է, մայրը ոչ՛ ծնվում են առողջ տղաներ եւ հիվանդությունը փոխանցող աղջիկներ.
Հիվանդությունը փոխանցող աղջիկների դեպքում, նրանց մոտ գործոնի տոկոսը նույնպես ցացր է, բայց ոչ այնքան, ինչքան հիվանդ ծնվող տղաների, դրա համար կյանքի ընթացքում որեւիցե ախտանշաններ աղջիկների մոտ ի հայտ չեն գալիս.




> հիվանդ մորից (երբ հայրն առողջ է)՝ 50 % հիվանդ աղջիկ, 50% հիվանդ տղա:


Սա չեմ կարող ասել. :Smile:  Որովհետեւ հիվանդ աղջիկ միայն կարող է ծնվել հիվանդ հոր եւ փոխանցող մոր դեպքում.  Իսկ որ կլինի նման ամուսնություն, հավանականությունը փոքր է.




> Եթե հիվանդությունը պայմանովորող գենը ռեցեսիվ է և շղթայակցված է X-ին, ապա առողջ հորից և առողջ, բայց կրող մորից ծնված տղաների 50%-ը կլինեն հիվանդ, բոլոր աղջիկներն առողջ կլինեն առողջ (լրիվ առողջ/առողջ կրող=1:1):


Հիմնականում այդպես էլ լինում է, դրա համար խնդրում եմ բացատրես, ավելի հավանական է դոմինանտ, թե ռեցեսիվ գենի շղթայակցումը X քրոմոսոմին?




> Հիվանդ հորից և լրիվ առողջ մորից ծնված աղջիկները կլինեն առող կրող, տղաները՝ առողջ:


Մի հարց էլ. Ծնված տղան կարող է լինել առողջ, բայց հիվանդությունը փոխանցող? Ինչպես Դու ես ասում կրող եւ եթե այո, ապա որ դեպքում?




> Հիվանդ հորից և կրող մորից ծնված տղաների 50%-ը` առողջ, 50%-ը՝ հիվանդ, աղջիկների 50%-ը՝ առողջ կրող, 50%-ը՝ հիվանդ:


Հենց այս դեպքում ի նկատի ունեի, աղջիկների հիվանդ ծնվելը, բայց որ տղան այս դեպքում կարող է նաեւ առողջ ծնվել, չգիտեի.




> Y քրոմոսոմին շղթայակցված հիվանդություններ, բնականաբար, ՄԻԱՅՆ տղաների մոտ են լինում, և եթե հայրը հիվանդ է, բոլոր տղաները հիվանդ կլինեն: Այս հատկանիշները ո՛չ դոմինանտ են, ո՛չ ռեցեսիվ (հասկանալի պատճառներով) և կոչվում են հոլանդրիկ հատկանիշներ:


Ես չգիտեմ ինչու է Y քրոմոսոմը հոլանդրիկ հատկանիշով, եթե կարող ես բացատրիր?

Ինչպես նաեւ կխնդրեմ ասես, տվյալ հիվանդությունը ավելի հաճախ շղթայված է X թե Y քրոմոսոմին?

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Հիմնականում հեմոֆիլիայի դեպքում, երբ հայրը հիվանդ է, մայրը ոչ՛ ծնվում են առողջ տղաներ եւ հիվանդությունը փոխանցող աղջիկներ.
> Հիվանդությունը փոխանցող աղջիկների դեպքում, նրանց մոտ գործոնի տոկոսը նույնպես ցացր է, բայց ոչ այնքան, ինչքան հիվանդ ծնվող տղաների, դրա համար կյանքի ընթացքում որեւիցե ախտանշաններ աղջիկների մոտ ի հայտ չեն գալիս.
> 
> Սա չեմ կարող ասել. Որովհետեւ հիվանդ աղջիկ միայն կարող է ծնվել հիվանդ հոր եւ փոխանցող մոր դեպքում. Իսկ որ կլինի նման ամուսնություն, հավանականությունը փոքր է.


Այդ մասը լավ չես հասկացել: Խոսքս ոչ թե հեմոֆիլիայի, այլ դոմինանտ ձևով ժառանգվող, X քրոմոսոմին շղթայակցված հիվանդությունների մասին է: Իսկ հեմոֆիլիան ռեցեսիվ է:




> Հիմնականում այդպես էլ լինում է, դրա համար խնդրում եմ բացատրես, ավելի հավանական է դոմինանտ, թե ռեցեսիվ գենի շղթայակցումը X քրոմոսոմին?


Հեմոֆիլիան միշտ (ավելի ճիշտ՝ մինչև հիմա) ռեցեսիվ է:



> Մի հարց էլ. Ծնված տղան կարող է լինել առողջ, բայց հիվանդությունը փոխանցող? Ինչպես Դու ես ասում կրող եւ եթե այո, ապա որ դեպքում?


Ո՛չ, քանի որ տղան ունի միայն մեկ X քրոմոսոմ, հետևաբար «այլընտրանք» չունի, իսկ աղջիկների մոտ երբ կա հիվանդ գենը, դոմինանտ առողջ գենը «ճնշում» է, չի թողնում, որ հիվանդը դրսևորվի:




> Ես չգիտեմ ինչու է Y քրոմոսոմը հոլանդրիկ հատկանիշով, եթե կարող ես բացատրիր?


Քանի որ միայն տղաներն են կրում Y քրոմոսոմ, այն էլ միայն մեկը, հետևաբար գենի դոմինանտ ու ռեցեսիվ լինելը պարզապես անիմաստ է. եթե այն կա, ուրեմն պետք է դրսևորվի: Չենք ասում անկախ սեռից, որովհետև միայն տղաներն ունեն Y քրոմոսոմ:




> Ինչպես նաեւ կխնդրեմ ասես, տվյալ հիվանդությունը ավելի հաճախ շղթայված է X թե Y քրոմոսոմին?


Վերևում գրածս շատ ընդհանուր էր, միայն հեմոֆիլիայի մասին չէր: Երևի դրա համար թյուրիմացություն առաջացրեց: Հեմոֆիլիան միայն և միայն X-ին է շղթայակցված:




> Խնդրում եմ մանրամասնես, ես գիտեմ XX եւ XY քրոմոսոմների տարբերությունը, բացառությամբ Քո նշած XXY, X0, XYY ոչ նորմալ քրոմոսոմների. Այսինքն կարելի է ասել, ես քրոմոսոմների մասին ոչինչ էլ չգիտեմ.


XXY - Կլայնֆելտերի սինդրոմ. ըստ էության այս անհատը տղամարդ է, բայց նրա սեռական օրգանները լավ չեն զարգացած, բարձրահասակ է, երկար վերջույթներով, նեղ ուսերով: Կարծեմ հոգեկան խանգարումներ էլ են ունենում, բայց վստահ չեմ:
XYY -  կա՛մ անուն չունի, կա՛մ չեմ հիշում. այս անհատները բարձրահասակ են, շատ ուժեղ, հակված են հանցագործությունների
XO - Տերների սինդրոմ. նորից զարգացած չեն սեռական օրգանները: Ըստ էության, կանայք են, բայց անպտուղ: Կցում եմ Տերների սինդրոմ ունեցողի լուսանկարը:

----------


## Vishapakah

Կեցցես Բյուրակն. :Smile: 

Իմ բոլոր հարցերի պատասխանները տվեցիր. :Wink: 

Հիմա կարող եմ ասել, որ այդ հիվանդության մասին (Ի նկատի ունեմ գենետիկ պատճառը) ամեն ինչ գիտեմ.




> XXY - Կլայնֆելտերի սինդրոմ. ըստ էության այս անհատը տղամարդ է, բայց նրա սեռական օրգանները լավ չեն զարգացած, բարձրահասակ է, երկար վերջույթներով, նեղ ուսերով: Կարծեմ հոգեկան խանգարումներ էլ են ունենում, բայց վստահ չեմ:
> XYY -  կա՛մ անուն չունի, կա՛մ չեմ հիշում. այս անհատները բարձրահասակ են, շատ ուժեղ, հակված են հանցագործությունների
> XO - Տերների սինդրոմ. նորից զարգացած չեն սեռական օրգանները: Ըստ էության, կանայք են, բայց անպտուղ: Կցում եմ Տերների սինդրոմ ունեցողի լուսանկարը:


Եվ վերջին հարցս.
Բժշկությանը հայտնի է,  ինչ պատճառով (ներով) է վերոնշված գեները ի հայտ գալի?

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Բժշկությանը հայտնի է, ինչ պատճառով (ներով) է վերոնշված գեները ի հայտ գալի?


Նկատի ունես մեջբերվա՞ծը:
Դրանք գեներ չեն, քրոմոսոմային հավաքակազմի կարճ գրառումներ են:
XXY - 44 + XX
XYY - 44 + XYY
X0 - 44 + X
Իսկ առաջացման պատճառը… հը՛մ… Ձվաբջջի կամ սպերմատոզոիդի բաժանման ժամանակ ինչ-որ բան այնպես չի եղել, և բջջի մեջ մեկ X-ի կամ Y-ի փոխարեն անցել են երկուսը կամ ոչ մեկը, հետևաբար նորմալ ձվաբջջի կամ սպերմատոզոիդի հետ բեղմնավորման արդյունքում նման պատկեր է ստացվել:
Իսկ այդ «ինչ-ինչ» պատճառները ես չգիտեմ… Հիմնականում անհայտ են, բայց գուցե բժշկությունն ինչ-որ նոր բաներ է պարզել, տեղյակ չեմ:

----------


## Vishapakah

> Նկատի ունես մեջբերվա՞ծը:


Հենց դա ի նկատի ունեի.

Բյուրակն, մի հարց էլ տամ էլի. :Smile: 

XXY քրոմոսոմով հիվանդի դեպքում էլ խնդիրներ կան, սեռական օրգանների զարգացածության հետ?

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> XXY քրոմոսոմով հիվանդի դեպքում էլ խնդիրներ կան, սեռական օրգանների զարգացածության հետ?


Այո՛

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Վերջերս մանկաբուժությունից սովորեցինք հեմոռագիկ (արյունահոսական) համախտանիշներ: Դրանցից առանձնացվել էր հեմոֆիլիան: Կուզենայի իմ թարմ գիտելիքներով կիսվել ձեզ հետ:

Ինչպես արդեն նշել էր Vishapakah-ը, տարբերում են հեմոֆիլիայի A, B, C տեսակները, որոնք առաջանում են համապատասխանաբար մակարդելիության VIII, IX և XI գործոնների անբավարարությունից: A-ն և B-ն X քրոմոսոմին են շղթայակցված, ռեցեսիվ են, այսինքն՝ հիմնականում հիվանդանում են տղաները: C-ն ռեցեսիվ է, սակայն սեռական քրոմոսոմին շղթայակցված չէ, հետևաբար երկու սեռերի մոտ հանդիպում է նույն հաճախականությամբ: Աշխարհում կա A հեմոֆիլիայով տառապող 100 000, B-ով՝ 20 000 մարդ, իսկ C-ն նույնիսկ ավելի հազվադեպ է հանդիպում: Հազվադեպ հանդիպում են նաև մակարդելիության այլ գործոնների անբավարարությամբ պայմանավորված հիվանդություններ:

Շատերը կարծում են, թե հեմոֆիլիկները մատը ծակելիս այնպես կարյունահոսի, որ կմեռնեն, սակայն դա սխալ կարծիք է: Նրանց մազանոթային արյունահոսությունները ճիշտ նույն կերպ են ավարտվում, ինչպես առողջ մարդկանց: Սակայն վտանգավոր են խոշոր անոթների արյունահոսությունները, որոնց դադարեցման համար անհրաժեշտ է մակարդիչ համակարգի մասնակցությունը: Հաճախ մինչև մարդը նման միջամտությունների կարիք չի ունենում, չի իմանում, որ հեմոֆիլիկ է. հիվանդությունն այլ դրսևորումներ չունի:

Բուժման համար ներարկվում են համապատասխան գործոնները: Vishapakah-ը նշել էր մի քանի անվանում և ավելացրել, որ դրանք ազդում են երիկամների վրա: Ես փորձեցի պարզել, թե ինչպես են ազդում, սակայն շատ չխորացա: Վերջիվերջո, հանգեցի մի եզրակացության. քանի որ այդ բուժական միջոցները խիստ ալերգիկ են, կարող են առաջ բերել գրոմելուրոնեֆրիտ կոչվող հիվանդությունը: Կուզենայի Vishapakah-ը մանրամասներ, թե կոնկրետ ինչ վնասում նկատի ուներ: Ձեռի հետ ես էլ եմ սովորում:

----------


## Vishapakah

Շնորհակալություն Բյուրակն:

Քանզի Vishapakah-ն էլ է ի ծնե տառապում հեմոֆիլիա հիվանդության A տեսակով, որի մոտ, այսինքն իմ, չկա արյան IX-րդ գործոնը, կմանրամասնեմ այդ հիվանդությունը ինչպես է արտահայտվում և Եվրոպայում ինչպես են փորձում բուժել, կամ դադարացնել արունահոսությունը:

Հեմոֆիլիայով տառապող հիվանդների մոտ հիմնական արյունահոսությունները լինում են հոդերում (ծունկ, արմունգ և այլն), այսինքն երբեք երակից հենց այնպես արյունահոսություն տեղի չի ունենա, եթե հիվանդը դանակով չվնասվի, իսկ ինչ վերաբերվում է թեթև վնասվացքներին, ասենք ասեղով մատը ծակելուն, ապա այդպիսի արնահոսությունը կյանքին վտանգ չի սպառնում, բայց արյունահոսությունը կարող է տևել ավելի երկար, քան հեմոֆիլիայով չտառապող մարդու մոտ:

Հոդային արյունահոսությունները լինում են ամենահաճախը, որի ընթացկում եթե վնասվացքը ոտքի հոդերից մեկում է, ապա հիվանդը կարող է երկար ժամանակ քայլել չկարողանալ: Արյունահոսությունից հետո, ոչ ամբողջությամբ է արյունը հոդերում մակարդվում և մնացաց արյունը քարանալով հանգեցնում է հոդերի դեֆորմացիայի, որոշ դեպքերում հիվանդին դարձնելով հաշմանդամ:

Հիվանդը հաշմանդամ միանգամից չի դառնում, այլ պարբերաբար արյունահոսություններ ունենալու դեպքում: Հեմոֆիլիաիով տառապող հիվանդների մոտ, վաղ հասակում նաև հաճախ են քթի հաճախակի արյունահոսությունները, մարմնի տարբեր մասերում առանց պատճառի կապտուկներ ունենալը և այլն:

Եվրոպայում այդ հիվանդությունը առայժմ չեն բուժում, բայց կանխարգելում են հիվանդության հետևանքները: Օրինակ ես, հիվանդանոցից ստանում եմ ներերակային սրսկման համար նախատեսված փոշի դեղ, որը բացում եմ հատուկ ջրով, (փոշին և ջուրը նույն տուփի մեջ են, որը որ հիվանդանոցից ստանում եմ) ապա ինքս անում ներերակային սրսկում, շաբադական երկու անգամ: Այդ սրսկումը կանխարգելում է հոդային արյունահոսությունները, բարձրացնում արյան մակարդունակությունը, որովհետև իր մեջ պարունակում է այն գործոնը, (իմ դեպքում IX-րդ ֆակտոր) որի պակասի պատճառով հիվանդը ունենում է արյունահոսություններ և ամենակարևորը հիվանդը շարունակական հոդային արյունահոսություններ չունենալու պատճառով, չի դառնում հաշմանդամ:

Ցավոք, այս դեղը Հայաստանում առայժմ չկա, որովհետև արտադրությունը շատ թանգ արժե: Նաև այս դեղը, համեմատած ԽՍՀՄ-ում արտադրվող դեղերի չի վնասում երիկամներին, պատրաստվում է լռիվ այլ կերպ, այսինքն լռիվ ուրիշ դեղամիջոց է: Կարելի է այն պատրաստել, թե արհեստական ճանապարհով, թե մարդու արյունից: Դեղը կոչվում է IX-րդ ֆակտոր, բայց տուփի վրա միշտ գրվում է արտադրող ընկերության անվանումը, եթե չեմ սխալվում: B տեսակի հեմոֆիլիա ունեցող հիվանդների դեղն էլ, հավանաբար կկոչվի VIII-րդ ֆակտոր:

Չմոռանամ ավելացնել, եթե հիվանդը ի ծնե իմ ասած դեղամիջոցը չի ստացել, պարպերաբար ունեցել է արյունահոսություններ և արդեն հաշմանդամ է, Եվրոպայում դա էլ է լուծելի խնդիր: Կատարում են հոդային վիրահատություն, հեռացնում քարացած ավելորդ արյունը, դեֆորմացված հոդին տալիս նախկին տեսքը, իսկ եթե արդեն քայքայվել է, դնում երկաթից արեստական հոդ և հիվանդին քայլեցնում: :Ok: 

Ոսկրային գծով, ամենալավ վիրահատությունները կատարում են Կանադայում: Այսքանը: :Smile:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Շնորհակալ եմ: Լուրջ եմ ասում, մեզ այսքան բան չէին ասել: Օրինակ, ես չգիտեի հոդային արյունահոսությունների մասին: Կապտուկների մասին գիտեի: Կան մի շարք այլ արյունահոսական հիվանդություններ, որոնցից պետք է տարբերակել: Օրինակ, այսպես կոչված թրոմբոպենիկ պուրպուրայի ժամանակ կապտուկները շատ-շատ են, մարմնի բոլոր մասերում, մեկը չլավացած մյուսն է առաջանում, և դա կոչում են «լեոպարդի մաշկ»:
Բայց վստա՞հ ես, որ A հեմոֆիլիան IX գործոնի անբավարարությունից է առաջանում: Մեզ հակառակն են սովորեցրել:
Մեկ էլ երիկամների վնասման մասին չասացիր:

----------


## Vishapakah

> Շնորհակալ եմ: Լուրջ եմ ասում, մեզ այսքան բան չէին ասել: Օրինակ, ես չգիտեի հոդային արյունահոսությունների մասին: Կապտուկների մասին գիտեի: Կան մի շարք այլ արյունահոսական հիվանդություններ, որոնցից պետք է տարբերակել: Օրինակ, այսպես կոչված թրոմբոպենիկ պուրպուրայի ժամանակ կապտուկները շատ-շատ են, մարմնի բոլոր մասերում, մեկը չլավացած մյուսն է առաջանում, և դա կոչում են «լեոպարդի մաշկ»:
> Բայց վստա՞հ ես, որ A հեմոֆիլիան IX գործոնի անբավարարությունից է առաջանում: Մեզ հակառակն են սովորեցրել:
> Մեկ էլ երիկամների վնասման մասին չասացիր:


Ես արյան հիվանդություններից միայն հեմոֆիլիան այսքան լավ գիտեմ, մյուսների մասին լսել եմ, բայց լավ ծանոթ չեմ:
Վստահ եմ, որ A ունեցող հիվանդի մոտ IX գործոնը չկա, ես վառ օրինակ: Քո գրածները կարդալով հասկացա, ինչ տխուր վիճակում է գտնվում հայկական բժշկությունը: :Sad: 

Երիկամներին հեմոֆիլիան չի վնասում, այլ ԽՍՀՄ-ի օրոք արտադրված անորակ արյուն մակարդող ներերակային դեղերը:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Երիկամներին հեմոֆիլիան չի վնասում, այլ ԽՍՀՄ-ի օրոք արտադրված անորակ արյուն մակարդող ներերակային դեղերը:


Հա՛, դա գիտեմ: Ուղղակի ուզում եմ հասկանալ, թե ինչպես են վնասում: Իմ իմանալով դրանք ուժեղ ալերգիա են առաջացնում, հետևաբար կարող եմ ենթադրել, որ գլոմերուլոնեֆրիտ է առաջանում: Բայց ավելին չգիտեմ:
Բայց չեմ հասկանում, էդ դեպքում ինչու՞ են մեզ սովորեցրել, որ IX-ի բացակայության դեպքում B-ն է:

Ավելացվել է 5 րոպե անց
Վի՛շ, ինչ-որ բան շփոթում ես: Ես նոր մի կայքում էլ ստուգեցի.



> Hemophilia A is the most common type of hemophilia.  It is also known as factor VIII  deficiency or classic hemophilia.


Ավելացվել է 6 րոպե անց
Էս էլ աղբյուրը

----------


## Vishapakah

> Հա՛, դա գիտեմ: Ուղղակի ուզում եմ հասկանալ, թե ինչպես են վնասում: Իմ իմանալով դրանք ուժեղ ալերգիա են առաջացնում, հետևաբար կարող եմ ենթադրել, որ գլոմերուլոնեֆրիտ է առաջանում: Բայց ավելին չգիտեմ:
> Բայց չեմ հասկանում, էդ դեպքում ինչու՞ են մեզ սովորեցրել, որ IX-ի բացակայության դեպքում B-ն է:
> 
> Ավելացվել է 5 րոպե անց
> Վի՛շ, ինչ-որ բան շփոթում ես: Ես նոր մի կայքում էլ ստուգեցի.


Մասնագիտորեն չգիտեմ այդ ինչպես էին, այդ դեղերը երիկամներին վնասում, բայց գիտեմ որ վնասում էին: :Smile: 

Նոր մամայիցս հարցրեցի, իմ մոտ ոչ թե IX գործոն է պակաս, այլ VIII գործոնը: :Jpit:

----------


## Tornado

> XXY - Կլայնֆելտերի սինդրոմ. ըստ էության այս անհատը տղամարդ է, բայց նրա սեռական օրգանները լավ չեն զարգացած, բարձրահասակ է, երկար վերջույթներով, նեղ ուսերով: Կարծեմ հոգեկան խանգարումներ էլ են ունենում, բայց վստահ չեմ:
> XYY -  կա՛մ անուն չունի, կա՛մ չեմ հիշում. այս անհատները բարձրահասակ են, շատ ուժեղ, հակված են հանցագործությունների
> XO - Տերների սինդրոմ. նորից զարգացած չեն սեռական օրգանները: Ըստ էության, կանայք են, բայց անպտուղ: Կցում եմ Տերների սինդրոմ ունեցողի լուսանկարը:


Մի բան էլ ես հարցնեմ. իսկ Իցենկո Կուշինգ սինդրոմի ժամանակ ի՞նչ գենոտիպ ա լինում:  :Think:

----------


## Գեա

[QUOTE=Tornado;2033144]Մի բան էլ ես հարցնեմ. իսկ Իցենկո Կուշինգ սինդրոմի ժամանակ ի՞նչ գենոտիպ ա լինում:  :Think: [/QUOTE
 Իցենկո Կուշինգի համախտանիշի և հիվանդության հիմքում ընկած է մակերիկամների կեղևի կողմից գլյուկոկորտիկոիդների գերարտադրությունը…
Ընդ որում եթե Իցենկո Կուշինգի համախտանիշի ժամանակ պրոբլեմը գտնվում է հենց մակերիկամներում՝ուռուցք,ապա Իցենկո Կուշինգի հիվանդության դեպքում  պատճառը …հիպոֆիզի կողմից ադրենոկորտիկոտրոպ հորմոնի գերարտադրությունն է:Պատճառը կարող է լինել հիպոֆիզի ուռուցքը…
երկու դեպքն էլ գենետիկայի հետ ոչ մի կապ չունի…Այս հիվանդները նորմալ գենոտիպով մարդիկ են:

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (17.10.2010)

----------

